# new ObjectInputStream(socket.getInputStream());



## Dragoninfirm (18. Feb 2018)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei, einen einfachen Server und einen Client zu programmieren, die einander Objekte zuschicken sollen. Allerdings bleibt mein Programm bei folgender Zeile hängen: 

```
ObjectInputStream in = new ObjectInputStream(socket.getInputStream());
```
Liegt das an meinem Internet oder woran liegt das?


----------



## Robat (18. Feb 2018)

was heißt "es bleibt hängen"? 
Kommt eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Dragoninfirm (18. Feb 2018)

Nein es geht einfach nicht weiter wie wenn im Konstruktor eine Endlosschleife wäre.


----------



## Robat (18. Feb 2018)

Könnte daran liegen, dass der Aufruf von getInputStream() blockierend ist, d.h. es wird gewartet bis der nötige Header gesendet wurde.


----------



## Dragoninfirm (18. Feb 2018)

Okayy danke und was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Robat (18. Feb 2018)

Von dem anderen Client / Server aus Daten schicken?


----------



## Dragoninfirm (18. Feb 2018)

Okayy danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Feb 2018)

Sieht stark aus nach rmi...


Dragoninfirm hat gesagt.:


> nicht weiter wie wenn im Konstruktor eine Endlosschleife wäre.


wie kommst an den Socket und wird auch gegenseite ein Objekt verschickt? Wenn nicht: schlecht.


----------



## mrBrown (18. Feb 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Von dem anderen Client / Server aus Daten schicken?


Es reicht, auf Gegenseite den ObjectOutputStream zu öffnen (oder zu flushen wenn nötig).



DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Sieht stark aus nach rmi...


Nein, das hat absolut nichts mit RMI zu tun.



DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> wird auch gegenseite ein Objekt verschickt? Wenn nicht: schlecht.


Zum Öffnen der Streams muss nichts verschickt werden, sie müssen nur geöffnet werden.


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Feb 2018)

Red doch nicht wovon du keinerlei Ahnung hast... @mrBrown 

Das ist quasi nichts anderes als rmi - und natürlich wird das, was er im nachfolgendem vor hat, NICHT FUNKTIONIEREN, wenn er kein Objekt schickt.

*Facepalm* einfach nur traurig.


----------



## mrBrown (18. Feb 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> *Facepalm* einfach nur traurig.


Behalt die Hand vorm Gesicht, da ist sie besser aufgehoben, als an der Tastatur 



DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Das ist quasi nichts anderes als rmi


Quasi ist ein Flugzeug auch ein Auto.
Gut, man benutzt sie völlig unterschiedlich, aber immerhin kommt man mit beidem von A nach B.



DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> und natürlich wird das, was er im nachfolgendem vor hat, NICHT FUNKTIONIEREN, wenn er kein Objekt schickt


Objekte schicken funktioniert nicht, wenn man keine Objekte schickt? :O Verdammt, jetzt hast du mich aber wirklich völlig unwissend ertappt...


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Feb 2018)

ja was denn nu? Ich habe Recht, aber irgendwie auch nich????
ich habe weder gesagt, dass rmi gut/schelcht ist, noch eine Bewertung vorgenommen....
Nur zu 99,9999% hat du und der TE wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung was das soll....
Also chille einfach mal, nicht jeder weiß alles


----------



## mrBrown (24. Feb 2018)

Du erinnerst mich irgendwie an eine Taube beim Schachspielen.
Immer am lautesten aber mehr als Bullshit kommt nicht...


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Feb 2018)

Scheint der dank zu sein, wenn man anderen etwas sagt, was sie noch nicht wussten. *Kopfschüttel* Wie kann man wirklich der annahme sein, etwas besser zu wüssten als ich? *Kopfschüttel^2*

Deine Beiträge machen mich wirklich traurig.  Nichts gelernt über die ganze Zeit und das meiste sind Provokationen deinerseits.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Feb 2018)

Jap, im Gegensatz zu dir sind wir alle total Unwissend


----------



## Dragoninfirm (5. Mrz 2018)

Fazit: Es funktionierte nachdem ich auf der anderen Seite den ObjectOutputStream geöffnet und geflusht habe


----------

